# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Kashmir Travel Package,Holiday Packages Kashmir

## Africa

The silvery lakes and sparkling fresh water streams, pine and deodar forests, green meadows and grassy slopes mark this magical land. Surrounded on both sides by River Jhelum the valley of Kashmir comprises of Kishtwar, Ladakh & Zanskar ranges. A tour to Kashmir takes you to the land of amazing beauty, exquisite fruits and exotic flora. 
The most magnificent trees native to Kashmir are the Chinar trees found uniformly throughout the valley. Mountain ranges in the valley have dense deodar, pine and fir trees. Walnut, willow, almond and cider add up to the floral wealth of Kashmir. The hilly regions of Doda, Udhampur, Poonch and Rajouri have leopard, cheetah and deer, wild sheep, bear, brown musk shrew, and muskrat. The dense forests of Kashmir are ideal for sport lovers and adventure bugs. 
In Kashmir Tour, one should not miss the unique experience of staying in the houseboat constructed of cedar wood floating on the Dal lake. The well furnished houseboats popularly known as Shikaras offer all you need for a luxurious stay. Apart from houseboats, there are also some good economy hotels that are economic enough to meet the traveller's requirements

----------


## GFI

I also recommend visiting Jammu and Kashmir which is heaven in the world very beautiful and peaceful. There are lots of places but my favorite is Patnitop hill station, it is exceptional and this place is hard to beat with all its magnetism as a hill station.

----------


## mikehussy

The information given by your post is really very good.  enjoyed reading all that I got in your site. Good information and very good job done by you guys.

----------


## Nevseni

Thank you for posting this information!)

----------


## sophiewilson

This place is heavenly and you provided wonderful information. Just one problem though, I guess you placed it in the wrong category. Kashmir is in India so it should come under Asia and not Africa!  :Smile:

----------


## elizabeth35

Kashmir is one of the best tourist places in the world to spend holidays and honeymoon for couples. The tourist places in Jammu&Kashmir have its own beauty and speciality with compare to other places in india.The main tourist places in Kashmir are Gulmarg,Pahalgam,Sonamarg,Srinagar,Patnitop,Leh Ladakh,Jammu,Kargil,Nubra valley and Vaishno Devi Temple.

----------


## johnmansfield

India has turned into a mainstream tourist destination with many individuals going to diverse parts of India every year. In that a standout amongst the most supported dedicated focuses in India is Dachigam national park. It enjoys a proximity to the beautiful city of Srinagar, the capital of Jammu And Kashmir State. Its forests and picturesque landscape have always attracted tourists. The Dachigam national park tourism remains cold throughout the year. The changing season brings immense beauty; the contrast of bright hues of colored leaves in August to the stark white snow in the winters is amazing.

----------


## davidsmith36

The most eminent trees local to Kashmir are the Chinar trees discovered consistently all through the valley. Mountain runs in the valley have thick deodar, pine and fir trees. Walnut, willow, almond and juice mean the flower abundance of Kashmir. The uneven districts of Doda, Udhampur, Poonch and Rajouri have panther, cheetah and deer, wild sheep, bear, chestnut musk vixen, and muskrat. The thick woodlands of Kashmir are perfect for game darlings and experience bugs. 
In Kashmir Tour, one ought not miss the special experience of remag in the houseboat developed of cedar wood gliding on the Dal lake. The all around outfitted houseboats prominently known as Shikaras offer all you requirement for a lavish remain. Aside from houseboats, there are additionally some great economy inns that are sufficiently monetary to meet the voyager's necessities

----------

